# Walking group?



## MickyD (May 21, 2012)

HI I am looking for a walking group to join. Rambling is a love of mine anyway and as I am new to Spain think this would be a great way of seeing my local area and make new friends. I live near Pinoso, 40 mins west of ALicante and I'm physically quite strong for a lady in her forties so could tackle quite hard terrain!  Any suggestions most welcomed.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

MickyD said:


> HI I am looking for a walking group to join. Rambling is a love of mine anyway and as I am new to Spain think this would be a great way of seeing my local area and make new friends. I live near Pinoso, 40 mins west of ALicante and I'm physically quite strong for a lady in her forties so could tackle quite hard terrain!  Any suggestions most welcomed.


There are (or at least used to be) many different walking groups operating in the Alicante region. One of these is the Costa Blanca Mountain Walkers. Google them for more info. Some of the other walking groups were mixed nationalities, mainly organised by Germans and Dutch walkers but open to all. 

We walk in the Murcia region, not an organised group but just a few Brits and Spanish friends (who need showing the way). We once walked with an old ex Shepherd who told us all about the ruins and snow wells in Sierra Espuña and made the walk much more interesting.

Good luck in finding a group as it is a very good way to learn about the areas you are walking in.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Just watch out for the creepie crawlies ) x
http://www.practicalspain.com/spanish-arthropods.htm


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojuanita said:


> Just watch out for the creepie crawlies ) x
> Dangerous Creepy Crawlies in Spain - caution for children and pets


And the heat!
Never underestimate it!
But I do agree with Jaws; it's an excellent way to gain more appreciation of our surroundings.


----------

